# Problemas con mi nokia 3595



## chemo_masizzo (Abr 30, 2005)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y me gustaria tener ayuda de cualkiera de este foro.

Lo que sucede es que realise el cable propuesto para nokia 1100 y bueno construi una entrada para el nokia 3595 y lo peor de todo es q no sucedio nada instale el mobiMB y tampoco y con el oxygen y tampoco y kisiera ver si me pueden decir en q estoy fallando q podria estar conectando mal por el cual no funcione mi cable checando aqui mismo en foros de electronica en telematica con alguien que porpone el cable para el nokia 3595 y lo que me gustaria saber es, si el cable que el porpone es identico al que porpone Li-ion o si tiene diferencias yo lo cheque y existe diferencias en el  regulador ya que este es 7805 entonces me gustaria que me explicaran no se mucho de electronica pero si entiendo algunas cosas ojala y me ayuden con esto.

Ah!!!! el link para dicho cable es este para que lo chequen y me digan si es diferente o es casi lo mismo o lo mismo desde ya gracias.

http://afrodita.unicauca.edu.co/~lquintero/data_cable/data_cable_n3595.htm


----------



## lquintero (May 7, 2005)

Saludos,

El regulador 78L05 y 7805 son lo mismo, tienen el mismo encapsulado y los dos son reguladores de voltaje de 5V. Lo demás es identico, per si puedes ver en "Construcción del data cable Nokia 3595", no es necesario colocar el   diodo D3. Lo demás es tener cuidado con las conexiones que tengas hacia el celular, revisalas con los nombres indicados en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about38.html. Por último, no importa que uses condensadores de 16V o 25V, sin importar la capacitancia (10uF, 47uF o 470uF)


----------



## chemo_masizzo (May 10, 2005)

Muchisimas gracias amigo tu ayuda a sido muy significativa te lo gradesco mucho


----------

